#ubuntu-us-in 2012-01-05
<avarisclari> hi!
<avarisclari> Just out of curiosity anyone going to Indiana LinuxFest?
<schultmc> I'm going - I'm one of the organizers
#ubuntu-us-in 2012-01-08
<avarisclari> hallo!
